# At what dollar amount do you put your dog down ?



## TroySchultz (Feb 11, 2009)

I just found out yesterday that my dog Apollo has a torn ACL, and that surgery is at least $2,000 . He is about one and a half years old.. 

Money isn't flying off tree's right now, and with the chance of a layoff coming anytime that $2,000 looks alot better in my emergency fund than on a vet bill ....

Anyone else had to make this choice ? and at what dollar amount was the point where you said you just can't do it ?


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Have you talked to your vet to see if there's an alternative option to the surgery? 

Have you checked into IMOM to see if you qualify to get help from them?

If all else fails, I'd try to find the dog a new home (turn the dog over to a rescue) who can afford the surgery.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

I don't want to sound harsh but for me personally there is no dollar value to any of my animals. If they have quality of life then I spend any amount. I am no longer working due to being my husbands full time carer but I have and will go without for my furry friends. I made a commitment to them when I brought them home and I would do anything in my power to finance whatever they need. Just me though.


----------



## TroySchultz (Feb 11, 2009)

arycrest said:


> Have you talked to your vet to see if there's an alternative option to the surgery?
> 
> Have you checked into IMOM to see if you qualify to get help from them?
> 
> If all else fails, I'd try to find the dog a new home (turn the dog over to a rescue) who can afford the surgery.


 
I've never heard of IMOM, I will google it and see what it's about. do they help pay for the surgery ? 

Your saying their is a shelter that will perform the surgery and then put him up for adoption, as opposed to putting him down ? 

The only one I found online said a vet will spend time with the dog, and either put him down or put him for adoption after a full evaluation... 

I wasn't aware of shelters that will do the surgery and save him as opposed to putting him down...


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I wouldn't put my dog down for a dollar amount. And I'd give up anything but my husband and Rocky to get Cashdog back.


----------



## NarysDad (Apr 29, 2010)

Wow I would try to do what Gayle said and turn him over to a RESCUE not a shelter


----------



## TroySchultz (Feb 11, 2009)

who is gayle ? wich screen name ?


----------



## 4loveofadog (Mar 3, 2010)

first, i'm sorry to hear about your dog and his health problem. no one can make a decision for you whether to keep the dog and pay the vet or to keep the money safely set aside for emergencies. i'd would try another vet and see what if and what could be done at a lesser expense. if nothing else, than i would talk to the vet and find out if i coulde make special arrangements for expenses, letting him know i could not pay it all at once. hopefully, if he is a vet that cares, he will make special arrangements with you. if you truly love your dog, it''s hard to say no to whatever their needs are. but, if you just can't afford this expense at all, i would go the rescue route for him. just remember once you do that you'll never have this friend that i'm sure you love, and, he'll never have you. good luck in whatever decision you make.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

If something ever happened to one of my animals you better believe that I would find some way to get them treated. I dont care if I need to work 4 jobs or borrow money or sell my car and get a piece of crap car instead. When you get an animal you are responsible for them, you make a promise to them. If they are sick and in need of treatment you do everything you can for them. 

Sinister and my girls are priceless.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

TroySchultz said:


> I've never heard of IMOM, I will google it and see what it's about. do they help pay for the surgery ?
> 
> Your saying their is a shelter that will perform the surgery and then put him up for adoption, as opposed to putting him down ?
> 
> ...


My first suggest would be to verify surgery is the only alternative. Depending on the severity of the injury, sometimes house arrest for a month or two will allow the injury to heal itself.

Here's a link to IMOM:
IMOM Home

No, I don't know of any shelter, I was thinking of contacting a GSD rescue to see if they would take a dog who needs surgery and place him.


----------



## NarysDad (Apr 29, 2010)

Arycrest


----------



## heatherr (Jun 5, 2010)

For a $2000 bill, if there was no other alternative, I would probably try to find a credit card with a 0% interest introduction rate, get the surgery, and pay it off that way. 

No immediate hit to the emergency fund, but my pup is alive and well.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

You can join the Yahoo group orthodogs and ask too about conservative management. 

http://groups._yahoo_.com/group/_orthodogs
Cruciate Injury Information in dogs

I want to do whatever I can regarding pain - if there's pain that will be chronic I'll try to do whatever. 

CareCredit Healthcare Finance - Payment Plans and Financing for Cosmetic Surgery, Dental, Vision, Hearing, Veterinary & Other Medical Procedures (not sure if this was posted)

Good luck!
_


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

The dog is too young not to have the surgery but surgery isn't always necessary with an ACL tear. I know a dog who has been managing it with pain meds for a few years now but she is also 9 years old and not as active as a young dog.

A $2,000 surgery is nowhere near enough for me to put my dog down, especially at such a young age. The only time I would consider it is if they had a chronic condition and their quality of life is in question.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

maybe you can ask about a payment plan, or find an alternative to surgery. He's too young, and it's a condition that can be repaired.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

For me it depends on what the procedure would be. 
Jax is less than a year old, if he needed new hips and everything would be fine after that, I'd pay whatever it cost. 
If it were something like chemo, that would do nothing but prolong their pain and take away their quality of life for my personal enjoyment, I'd put them down. 
If I had to choose between my car and my dog, the dog would win. Cars are replaceable, certain dogs are not. 
I would also max my credit cards if the cash wasn't available. If i have to pay 18% interest for the next few months, I'd suck it up as my own punishment for not planning ahead. 
I would draw the line at losing our house though.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

For a $2000 vet bill and a dog that young, I would collect soda cans along the road to pay for it if I had too. $2000 is not a huge vet bill in the grand scheme of things. I would talk to your vet and try to come up with a payment plan. You could do a fundraiser to raise money. There are lots of options.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

My dollar amount is whatever is left on my credit card available balance plus my savings plus whatever I could borrow. However for serious medical decisions I am considering quality of life and not just cost. For example, if a dog was very young and needed a more expensive procedure but would fully recover and have the same life, I'd do it. If another dog got hurt and needed a less expensive surgery but the dog was super active and the recovery would be long, painful, and the dog would never have the same level of mobility or be able to be as active, I might not do it.


----------



## dogsnkiddos (Jul 22, 2008)

I am willing to take on debt for almost NOTHING in this world. We bought our house in cash, our car in cash...we pay with cash. We have a credit card in case there is some emergency, but it has yet to see need of use. My husband is our only income (and it is not some huge amount). We live below our means and have never faced any fearful financial decision. I am extremely conservative financially.

I say all this as a foil to the fact that there is no dollar amount that is an issue. I do not measure the health and well being of my family in dollars but in quality. My dogs are part of my family. As long as I can provide medical care that makes a positive impact on whatever they are facing it is a foregone conclusion that it will be done. I would use one of our credit cards for this...or take out a loan, a payment plan, etc to provide for my family if that was what was necessary. My financial conservatism does not factor in to the care provided to my family. Period.

When Old Bitch was just a few months old we were faced with serious surgery for her hips and a variety of other health issues for which she would need a lifetime of specialist care to manage. I was fresh out of college, planning a wedding, buying a home, etc. I made a payment plan with the hospital and she had her needed surgery. I sacrificed for the two years it took to pay that off, but she deserved it.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

Hi Troy,

Sorry to hear about your dog. If it were me I would do anything I could to save up/fiance the surgery. If he were an old dog it would be one thing, but he's only 1.5 years old and still have the majority of his life ahead of him. I know money can be tight, but maybe the vet will allow a fiance plan? or you could charge it on your credit card and slowly pay it down...best of luck


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

I agree, they are my responsiblity that took on when I got them and no amount is too much. I spent $10,000 trying to save my Gath's leg. After 4 attempts (surgeries), they finally had to amputate. When I hit the 10 grand mark the vet stopped charging.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

There is absolutely no reason to euthanize a dog of any age with an ACL tear. Over the course of her life Massie had 3 different surgeries (two for hips and one for ACL) and I never had much money. However, I never for a second considered euthanizing her--any more than I would if I had a child who needed surgery. 

As Jean posted, conservative management often (limiting exercise plus adding supplements) resolves ACL tears as well as surgery. Chama had ACL tears on both sides when she was between 11 and 13 years old and they both healed using conservative management. There also may be vets who will do the surgery for less money, if the surgery is necessary. 

Is this the same dog who is not bonded to your family or is this your other dog?


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

I could not imagine even considering putting down a young dog with a completely fixable problem. Beg, borrow, Care Credit, whatever it took I'd get it done.

But... reading your other post asking should you get rid of your dog for other reasons, it seems that this dog is not a good fit for you nor you for this dog. Now he has an injury requiring expensive repair, and it seems (no offense) you don't even like the dog anyway so questioning the expense of the ligament repair isn't just about $$.

I think the best bet may be to check with a rescue or other resource to find the dog a more appropriate home.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Chris Wild said:


> I could not imagine even considering putting down a young dog with a completely fixable problem. Beg, borrow, Care Credit, whatever it took I'd get it done.
> 
> But... reading your other post asking should you get rid of your dog for other reasons, it seems that this dog is not a good fit for you nor you for this dog. Now he has an injury requiring expensive repair, and it seems (no offense) you don't even like the dog anyway so questioning the expense of the ligament repair isn't just about $$.
> 
> I think the best bet may be to check with a rescue or other resource to find the dog a more appropriate home.


He has 2 GSD's

Apollo is the dog that he loves and he thinks he is perfect. He is the one with the tear.

Alpha is the dog that he is not bonding with. The one that he is considering getting rid of.


----------



## TroySchultz (Feb 11, 2009)

Yes that is correct, actually liking Apollo so much ( 1st dog ) is what made me think a second dog would be even better... ( Apollo would have a friend to play with ) twice as much fun .. .

boy was I wrong.. but I'm also trying my hardest to get the second dog back in the pack.. ..


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

We had a gsd that was diagnosed with an ACL tear but when the surgeon got in there, it wasn't an actual tear. He was able to do a lesser procedure that cost $600. Like the others have said, you might want to get a 2nd opinion and see if there are any alternatives. I understand that is a large sum and may not be manageable for you- sounds like you've had some hard decisions lately! Who thought it would be so tough?


----------



## DogGone (Nov 28, 2009)

Double post. Please delete this post


----------



## DogGone (Nov 28, 2009)

I think whether or not to keep the dog and have the surgery, or turn it over to a REPUTABLE rescue agency, or to have the dog put down would largely be based on your income, the cost of the surgery, how old the dog is and what is the probable outcome and success of a surgery.
　
I earn less than $12,000 a year and $2000 sounds prohibitive at my income level; however I did once spend over $1000 without resolving the problem and having to put the dog down as I didn’t want to have her to continue to suffer and the pain was making her aggressive/depressed/moody and I feared that she might hurt someone and be a liability issue.
　
1 ½ years old is very young; so if the probable outcome of the surgery is likely to be good then I think you should do your best to spend the money yourself to have the surgery done, or to try to find a reputable rescue agency to surrender the dog to.
　
The choice is yours; I’m only offering my personal opinion.
　
People should understand that owning a dog should mean responsibility and loyalty. We hope and expect our dogs to be loyal to us. I would hope that dog owners would be loyal to their dogs. I would hope that in an emergency most of us would be willing to lay out 10% of our income to try to prevent our dog(s) from suffering or to save it’s life.

I feel that people that don’t make a reasonable effort to support their dog should not be dog owners.
　
I have a neighbor‘s brother that asked me to help him get a dog and I have refused and have given him a lecture. He said he wanted me to look for a dog that was “free to a good home“. He says he wants a big dog because people keep on knocking on his windows at night. I told him I didn’t think he was responsible enough and didn’t have the means to properly support the dog. He also is on Social Security or some other disability but he recklessly spends a lot on cigarettes, alcohol and I suspect illicit drugs. In either case I told him I heard his sister/my neighbor tell me that she was going to pick him up because he ran out of food for himself. I explained to him that if you’re going to squander and recklessly spend your money on women, cigarettes, alcohol, and what not and you can’t even keep food on your shelves when you’re getting food stamps and or a food allotment; then how do you expect to feed and properly financially support a big dog? I told him “free to good home” (should mean to a person that has a yard or has the place with means for the dog to go the bathroom and to get exercise religiously) and ( is not too lazy to take care of the dog) and ( it’s just not a passing whim or passing fancy) and (should have the financial means to get the dog that veted and vaccinated once a year, quality worm tick and flea medication, and set aside enough money for moderate illnesses or injuries) and (to consistently afford a reasonable amount and reasonable quality dog food). I told him that owning big dog probably cost about $1k-$2k a year if there are no health issues, I told him he would probably have to quit smoking drinking and what not to have a chance of being able to support the dog.
　
I suggested that his main interest in having a dog is just to deter neighborhood hoodlums; that he should offer a friend in his town that is a big dog owner to dog sit for the owner the next time that they went out of town or took a vacation. I told him that the dog owner would probably provide the food and might even give him a few bucks for dog sitting; and if he walks the dog around the neighborhood and keeps it near the window and doors that after a few days he might get a reputation as a big dog owner and that may be a deterrent. I told him he wouldn’t have to volunteer the information to the neighbors that the dog staying at his residence is just temporary. 
　
He claims he owned a dog before; but I suspect someone else in his family took care of the dog because he doesn’t seem to have a full comprehension of the responsibility of owning a dog. I told him that the responsibility just for dog sitting temporarily can be a big responsibility; I told him that ownership is much more responsibility.

I told him that I thought it was somewhat insane that I own a big dog on such a low income and being so disabled.


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

My dad's dog had a torn ACL and they opted to do acupuncture which was cheaper than surgery but that wasn't why they did it - it was because it was alot less invasive. You might try that. There is always Care Credit which is like a loan to pay for vet bills. I don't/can't put a dollar amount on my dogs. I will spend whatever is needed to fix them. I am not rich, but we do okay enough. I adopted a pup last year who immediately came down with parvo and even though we had only had him a few days we spent at least $4000+ trying to save him and he died anyway. I would not have been able to simply euthanize him without giving him a chance. Your dog's condition is not life threatening so there is no way I could choose to end his life simply because I could not afford surgery. We sold household items and a car and spent christmas money to try to save Kuma. My parents also gave me some money towards his bills and the rest went on my credit card. We managed, but money was tight back then for some time. But I feel good knowing I gave him every chance to get better.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I couldn't put a dollar amount. I spent a lot more than that to try to save my 12 year old Golden with cancer. I worked out a payment plan with my vet, worked for her to pay some of it off, borrowed money from relatives, charged things, etc...


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Hasn't happened for me yet. In 2008 I spent $7,100 in vet bills. One dog had cancer and another needed elbow surgery. That's the way it goes. Of course, I put it on credit cards. I might still be paying it off.


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

DogGone said:


> People should understand that owning a dog should mean responsibility and loyalty. We hope and expect our dogs to be loyal to us. I would hope that dog owners would be loyal to their dogs. I would hope that in an emergency most of us would be willing to lay out 10% of our income to try to prevent our dog(s) from suffering or to save it’s life.
> 
> I feel that people that don’t make a reasonable effort to support their dog should not be dog owners.


I agree 100%. 

With a dog, comes lots of responsibility and a cost. Not just the "purchase" cost, but the support you need to provide your dog. Maybe you can't afford the best food but you sure darn well, had better be prepared to spend money on a vet and try to have an emergency fund for health issues. I used up my vacation fund for Dakota when he got sick and then diagnosed with DM. I lived frugally so I could give him a chance. Most folks thought I was nuts to spend that kind of money on him, but he was there for me for 10 years, asking nothing of me. I felt it was my duty to be there for him when he needed me most. I still to this day, have not tallied the total on what I spent and I never will. You don't count the cost for those you love or care about.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

If you cannot afford it, meaning that after paying for it you will be so far behind in paying other bills you could lose your place of living or something, putting the dog down is better than letting him suffer... I've heard acupuncture is cheaper, less invasive, and have heard success stories, but I have no real idea about it, maybe something to look into. 

Thousands of perfectly healthy dogs die every day because there's no room for them in this world... Call me cruel, go ahead, but I would rather see a rescue turn down one dog and take that $5,000 of vet bills they would have spent and save ten more. 

Me, I don't have extra funds, I don't vacation or buy luxury items, but you bet I'd live in a box before I'd put a good dog to sleep because of money. 

Rather than putting a price tag on it, ask yourself how much his remaining years of life and companionship are worth to you..


----------



## EchoGSD (Mar 12, 2010)

This is a heartbreaking dilemma, I know. With my husband laid off and me working 2 jobs just to pay the mortgage and utilities and feed the kids, I know what a $2000 bill would do to us. Your dog is young; maybe there is a rescue group that can help or a different vet who might do the surgery and let you make payment installments. If it requires you to relinquish him to a new family, at least you will know you made the hardest choice with only his best interest at heart. I wish you all the luck, for you and your boy.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

First I would want to know they are positive this is an acl tear, was this a vet who told you or an ortho surgeon? How many ACL surgeries has the person who diagnosed done previously and what was their success rate? 

If I was paying that kind of money, (which I don't have a problem with) it would be to an ortho surgeon .

Maybe it's 'location', but I've had knee surgeries done on two of my gsd's, the last one cost me around 1000$, done my vet who does acl surgeries atleast once a week, so I was quite comfortable letting him do it vs an ortho surgeon. 

I wholeheartedly agree that 2000 is alot of money but also wholeheartedly agree, that people need to realize when they get a dog, anything can happen, the responsiblity lies with the owner, and be prepared to spend alot of money in case of an emergency. 

If you can not find a vet/surgeon who would be willing to take payments, I think the best thing for the dog would be to find a reputable rescue and turn him over to them so they can give him the medical help he needs and place him out. 

At his young age, I would beg borrow and do whatever to find the money, so he doesn't suffer in the long run.


----------



## TroySchultz (Feb 11, 2009)

I apreciate the help ... I'm also surprised at how many people will "live in a box" before they put down a dog.. 

Are there any stories on here of people selling there house, and moving in some strangers basement, to pay for a dog ? 

I have X amount of money in my saving for a lay-off I anticipate is coming withing a year. I can't see taking 2K out of that, I need that for future house payments and grocieries. .. .. 2K seems like 40K when your laid -off .. .


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

I would inquire about alternative treatments. For example the old "traditional" CCL repair is much cheaper than the newer TPLO.

Discuss payment options with the vet. And look into things like IMOM and Care Credit. There ARE options that don't require shelling out $2k at once. Care Credit has some very affordable plans. You may well be able to take care of your dog for monthly payments that don't amount to more than price of eating out at a restaurant.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

We keep a credit card that has a high limit just for dog emergencies. We do not use it unless we absolutely have to use it. 

Remo just cost me $1500.00 (would have been $2000.00 but the vet donated his time) but I would have gladly paid $15,000.00 if it meant that I could have saved his life. He was only six years old so I was really hoping to be able to have him around for at least another five or six years. 

If your credit is decent, Care Credit is a good option. They have applications at almost every vet's office.

Also, I would call around to other vet's offices - around here, a cruciate repair can run you from under 1K to 3K depending on who does it. 

You can sometimes get good care at a good price if you live close enough to a veterinary school for them to provide treatment.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

If I knew a layoff was coming, I'd look for another job so some of my savings could then be used on my dog. Just sayin. 

Have you talked to your vet about payment arrangements? Care credit?


----------



## bluecoyote (Aug 16, 2009)

If surgery is the only option, I'd explain my situation to the vet and see if they can lower it at all. The next thing I'd do is try to get a small personal loan from your bank or credit union to pay for it. The payments should be small and you'd still have your savings cushion if some other emergency arose. If things continue to go well for you financially you can always pay it off early.


----------



## Shadow's mum (Mar 13, 2010)

This is why we have pet insurance. Doesn't help the op now though. 
If getting credit to pay the bill off isn't an option, please look at re homing him. Please don't put him down. I am on a very low income, if this happened to Shadow I would do anything I had to to cover her vet costs. (this is why we have insurance, because I couldn't afford thousands in vet bills without significant hardship )


----------



## RadarsShadow (Nov 16, 2009)

I agree with everyone else as well. I am on a very low income and this year alone I have spent over $2,000 on Missy with her nose and most likely will be spending another $200-$600 on the next two weeks on a non-cancer tumor that grew on her elbow. I have maxed out my credit card, used all the money in my savings and most of my paychecks on her but it's worth is because she still has a great life and is still growing strong. I will give everything I have for Missy because she has saved my life several times. I can't place a dollar amount on her. When she is ready to go she will let me know.

I don't know if it has been said but try calling around some of the colleges and see if you can find one that teaches vets. We have A&M around here and they have given discounts on stuff like this for a few people that I know. If you dont' try calling around and priceing vets, tell them your problems and you might find one that is willing to help you.


----------



## Tehya's Mama (Aug 10, 2010)

I agree I could not put the pup down. My dogs are my family - just like one of my children. If my kids need something, I do what I have to do to get it. Same with my other babies, my dogs. My fiance has been out of work for 2 years. Last summer our golden/gsd got kidney failure. We had no way to pay for the extra funds to keep him hooked up to an IV everyday or keep him hospitalized. Our vet let us make payments - sometimes as low as $10. I wouldn't take $2000 out of my savings, but I would see if my vet would work with me and if not, I would get a second opinion from another vet. And just like others have mentioned -I would see what other options are available for treatment and if the pup even has the ACL problem. My thought is: You don't get anything if you don't ask. Best of luck to you! Sending prayers your way


----------



## armymp1014 (Aug 14, 2010)

i was kinda faced with a similar issue when ava got into something and was pretty messed up. the vet wanted 1600 dollars to hold her for 2 days. i dont have that kind of money laying around. at that point i figured i would give the vet what i could and if in the morning she still was messed up i would take her to the vet at the local military base. thank god she made a full recovery. i feel your pain it is a hard choice.


----------



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)

This is heart breaking for you I'm sure. I've been there. Back in the 70s, I had a 7 yr old that was bleeding fairly heavily from the bladder. Tests showed a tumor. The vet said we could do surgery and see what it looks like. Remember, there were no scopes then. Well I was a student with no money. I was eating pasta 6 nights/week. Even if I could work out a payment plan, I couldn't pay it back. I had no choice, and I regret it to this day. Now, I'm in a different situation, and I wouldn't let money be a factor. I would suggest getting a second opinion, looking into alternative treatments, looking into rescues, and every other avenue first before you make a decision. If there is no other option, I would contact the breeder and let them know. I don't breed dogs, but I do breed horses. If one of my homebreds needed surgery that the owner couldn't provide, I would want to take the horse back and have it done. I'm sure there are a few dog breeders that feel the same way. Either way, I hope you do not have to face this horrible decision. Good luck. :hug:


----------



## ChickenKitten (Sep 19, 2009)

I'm sorry that you are going through this with your dog. It is always hard.

Luckily, I have not had to make a decision regarding my dogs. However, I have had to make the decision with three of my cats. All three times, I chose to treat at any cost. For two of the cats I was working at the vet clinic so I was able to get a deal, however costs were still high, between $1000 and $2000 and none of them survived. My family just shook their heads when I told them what I paid. However, I would rather have the peace of mind of know that I did everything I possibly could to make sure they had long happy lives and had an empty bank account then have money in the bank and not know if it could have saved my beloved pet.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I did not read all the posts, will go back after my gut reaction. 

If you have $2,000 in you emergency fund, than here is your emergency. Use it. 

A torn ACL has a good prognosis that your dog will be happy and healthy for many years to come. It is NOT like osteosarcoma where you might amputate the leg and in a few months later STILL lose the dog to the disease. It is not like spondylosis, where your dog STILL may end up in a wheel chair for the rest of his life. 

Money DOES NOT grow on trees. How well we all know it. $2000, let's see, cable bill $50-115/month, internet bill $35/month, going out to eat once a month $40/month, cutting the grocery bill in half by eating less meat, and preparing foods yourself, $100/month. Having a garage sale and selling some of that garbage nobody touched for the last six months, $250 to $1000. 

If you are not willing to give up some luxuries for your dog, than I do not want to hear about it. Euthanizing a dog is a hard decision in the best of times. I think with an older dog, who does not have a good prognosis when it comes to his quality of life after the fact, you might decide not to do this type of surgery. Many of us though, love our old dogs so much that we want to give even them every opportunity to have some more good months of life. But a two year old dog???

Today I had a puppy in because she was walking with her head tilted and ear went down, I thought she might have been stung by a bee or had a bug or something in there, as I could see no sign of infection. I took her to the vet, they could not see either, and asked if I wanted to scope it. I asked how much -- I am unemployed right now. They said $40, I said, ok for forty dollars, for $250, euthanasia -- but everyone knows I was joking. We scoped her ears -- no anesthetic or anything, and she was touchier about the one, so we could not get as deep in there. But the vet suggested I do nothing and watch -- she already had the ear back up and was not tilting her head anymore, so if it continues to be ok, no harm no foul. If it gets bad again, put anamox in it for three days. If that does not help, bring her back. 

Usually when you have a good repoir with the vet, they will work with you somewhat. They will often tell you what they would do if it was their dog. Otherwise I ask them, and they explain their answer.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

there are plenty of rescues that would rather help pay for the surgery than take the dog in to rehome as they have enough animals that already need placement. Rescues would rather help you keep animals with their owners than not. if i can find the list of "helping hands" that you can apply to help or ask for help i'll post it.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I don't know of any vet that would just "put down" an animal because you ask them to. Any vet I know must examine the animal and make the determination that the animal is suffering and can not be helped. 
I am a firm believer of where there is a will, there is a way. So if you love you dog you will figure something out. Beg, borrow what ever I had to do I would do.


----------



## VChurch (Jun 14, 2010)

Being that I'm a student for one more year; and no guarantee of a job after school (granted the applications are being completed now)...I'm not exactly "well off". I do have enough money to manage taking care of myself and the dogs though and if it came down to not knowing if I could afford a vet bill, I would find some way to pay for it.

The only way I would consider putting my dog down is if he was old and in too much pain and I couldn't do anything more to help him.
Consider all your options before putting him down; there are plenty of options out there as everyone on here has already mentioned.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

I haven't had an emergency yet that requires a big sacrifice... But when all I had left in the house was eggs and some burger for days, I did not eat, the dogs did.

When you get a dog, YOU choose to take on the responsibility of keeping him healthy and keeping him in humane conditions. The dog did not choose you and make you take him on. - That's the way I view it. 

However, if you have kids or something, they come first and should never suffer because all of your money went to repair an ACL...


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

APBTLove said:


> I haven't had an emergency yet that requires a big sacrifice... But when all I had left in the house was eggs and some burger for days, I did not eat, the dogs did.
> ...


lol - This reminds me of when I purchased my first house. The month I went to closing I spent every red cent I had ... I was flat, busted broke. I was surprised the night before the closing when I was called and told that one of the fees was about $300 more than anticipated (this would be a tad over $1,500 today*). 

I ran out of food and ended up at the end of the month sharing Tasha's Ken-L-Bisket. I put powdered skim milk and lots of sugar on it and then to add insult to injury I ran out of the milk and ended up eating it with sugar and water. YUCK!!!

* DollarTimes.com | Inflation Calculator


----------



## TroySchultz (Feb 11, 2009)

Well, if anyone wants an update on my situation, I rescue service that I emailed reffered me to a vet that will do the surgery for $650.. The vet is 2 hrs away and I'm going to take a day off of work to get it done. $650 I can swallow. ...


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

That is great news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

Good job in asking for help and finding a solution. Too many unwanted animals get killed everyday because people don't take the time and effort to find a solution.


----------



## pfg (May 1, 2010)

Fixing them when they are hurt is part of the commitment to owning a dog...especially at only 1.5 years. I'd forgo other expenses and talk to the vet about a payment plan..most will do it because they don't want to see him in pain...if not repaired he will be down on that leg forever.


----------



## pfg (May 1, 2010)

Cheap isn't always better....


----------



## Jacobysma (Jun 17, 2009)

I would look into the Care Credit for the future if needed. We had to use it for my 11 yr old female who needed dental work which cost us $600 at the same time our oil yearly oil bill came ($900) and we were getting ready to spay our puppy (+$400). It was definitely a fabulous thing for us. Glad to hear you found a cheaper solution!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I may get creamed for this, but here goes, does anyone else feel this way?

1, the guy says he has the money but is uncertain as to the future and maybe that money would be better off in an emergency fund. Should someone with a job and money in the bank, or available credit be asking rescues or IMOM to fund surgeries. Shouldn't people pay for there dogs themselves and save this kind of help for people who are not worried about being down and out, but ARE down and out?

Getting the surgery for 1/3 the price, well, that is ok, so long as you are comfortable with the organization and vet. Driving a bit farther and taking off work is ok. 

This post has kind of disturbed me. I might need a new car next year, so I do not think I should pay for my dog's vaccinations and yearly exams. Uhg. When we buy or rescue a dog from a breeder or a rescue or a pound or off the streets, we make a commitment to that dog. If there is a good prognosis for the dog, we should be able to figure something out.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

selzer said:


> I may get creamed for this, but here goes, does anyone else feel this way?
> 
> 1, the guy says he has the money but is uncertain as to the future and maybe that money would be better off in an emergency fund. Should someone with a job and money in the bank, or available credit be asking rescues or IMOM to fund surgeries. Shouldn't people pay for there dogs themselves and save this kind of help for people who are not worried about being down and out, but ARE down and out?
> 
> ...


Yup I'm afraid I totally agree. I'm pleased he has looked for alternatives to PTS but what is am emergency fund for? To me, this would be that emergency. As I said in my earlier post, I have gone without to pay for whatever for my animals and would do so again. I am on a pension as I am my husbands full time carer so money is incredibly tight but I have spent around $1500 in the last 5 weeks at the vet(s) for Molly. That to me is just what you do when you bring home an animal, you do whatever is necessary.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

selzer said:


> I may get creamed for this, but here goes, does anyone else feel this way?
> 
> 1, the guy says he has the money but is uncertain as to the future and maybe that money would be better off in an emergency fund. Should someone with a job and money in the bank, or available credit be asking rescues or IMOM to fund surgeries. Shouldn't people pay for there dogs themselves and save this kind of help for people who are not worried about being down and out, but ARE down and out?


I agree. Giving your dog up to a rescue or a shelter so that they'll foot the bill doesn't seem right. That money would be better spent helping many dogs instead of just one. While our dogs are our responsibility, I don't find it responsible to give your dog up and get someone else to pay for the surgery because you don't want to, not because you can't. I'd gladly go into debt for my dog. I mean, I'm already in debt from school fees and I don't care about school nearly as much


----------



## Hunther's Dad (Mar 13, 2010)

TroySchultz said:


> Well, if anyone wants an update on my situation, I rescue service that I emailed reffered me to a vet that will do the surgery for $650.. The vet is 2 hrs away and I'm going to take a day off of work to get it done. $650 I can swallow. ...


How about we all give the guy a break? He found a way to do it, and didn't give the dog up. Isn't what we all would do in those circumstances?


----------



## Eva von Selah (May 7, 2010)

At 1 1/2, you need to find a way to pay for it. Your dog has such potential.

I spent nearly $15,000 for seven surgeries over my Chelsea's long life for broken bones, five cancer surgeries, one tooth abcess, and on the day she died, I was prepared to pay $5,000 for tranfusions and platelets, but the doctor said it wouldn't be necessary this time. She was 15 years, 8 months that day.

I only make $45,000/year, but have and would again, go into debt for my dog.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

You are asking the wrong person. We spent $700.00 to try to save our $10.00 rescued guinea pig. No, we aren't rich. Crazy? Yeah probably. As for the dog... it depends on prognosis and quality of life. I would have a much more aggressive approach toward a younger dog. I once had a dog with a tumor. The vet said the only option was to amputate the leg. The dog was 15 years old. I was not in favor of that option. Had she been younger, no problem. My GSD is 12.5. I would pay anything to make sure she is comfortable for the rest of her life. I would not prolong her life, if she were suffering. Your dog is young and treatable. That is a no brainer. I'm glad you found someone who can help you. Best of luck to you and Apollo.


----------



## JazzNScout (Aug 2, 2008)

I think there are always options. As Arycrest mentions, GSD rescues will foster dogs and raise money for their necessary treatements, then adopt them out. I have contributed before (sponsored) dogs who had to undergo heartworm treatment before adoption. 

I would try any and every alternative and putting the dog down would not be an option for me, either, unless the animal had an incurable disease that would kill him/her.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

TroySchulz, so glad you found an option! Best wishes and hope he has a quick recovery. You certainly have your work cut out for you with your two 'kids'. Good luck to you all and keep us posted on his progress


----------



## TroySchultz (Feb 11, 2009)

pfg said:


> Cheap isn't always better....


Really ? I'm sure everyone learned that in 3rd grade. But if a GSD RESCUE CLINIC strongly recomends them, what should I suspect ? If you can't go off of a recomendation from a rescue clinic of volunteers, who can you go off of ?


----------



## TroySchultz (Feb 11, 2009)

I also just found out today, the clinic called me back and said that they can not do the surgery because it is a larger dog, that they only do that surgery on small dogs.. 

So I'm back to square one ... ..


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Well crap. Wish they had told you that first.


----------



## Shadow's mum (Mar 13, 2010)

Have you asked the vet if you can pay it off, yet?


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

Have you looked into non-surgical treatment of ACL tears? Unfortunately, once a dog gets an ACL in one leg it is very likely to happen in the other leg as well. But ACL tears are injuries which dogs can recover from, no reason for a death sentence especially not for a young, healthy dog.


----------

